# Torani Syrups



## Sammyk (May 13, 2012)

Has anyone used these to back flavor SP? If so, how much per gallons would you suggest?

I just received 4 bottles and am thinking they would be great for flavoring pee once it is done.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 13, 2012)

Sammy assuming you do not have any graduated flasks I would fill one bottle up with wine then dump it into another small container. Then slowly start adding your syrup to it a bit at a time. Use a measuring cup or something smaller that reads ounces so you know exactly how much your putting in. Stir it in real good and sample it each time. When you get to the point you like it, stop. Now calculate exactly how much you used and multiply it by the amount of bottles you have in the carboy. You can figure five bottles (750 ml) per gallon. Add this amount to your carboy and stir. Let this blend sit for a few days or a few weeks is even better.


----------



## Edward Sacco (May 14, 2012)

I usually add 1oz. Per 750ml bottle or one 750 bottle of syrup to 5-6 gallons of wine but that'smy taste. Sg. Comes out to around 1.005. Hopes this helps. God bless Edward


----------



## ffemt128 (May 15, 2012)

I agree withthe above. We recently tried both peach and strawberry in pee. Both were very good. We were mixing by the glass(12 oz) and were using probably a cap or 2 per glass. Start with 3/4 oz per bottle and see how it tastes then upsize per your container.


----------



## Sammyk (May 15, 2012)

per bottle? Or do you mean per gallon?

Another question, once the Torani bottle is opened how is it stored? Does it need refrigeration?


----------



## Runningwolf (May 15, 2012)

Sammyk said:


> per bottle? Or do you mean per gallon?
> 
> Another question, once the Torani bottle is opened how is it stored? Does it need refrigeration?


 I see these bottles sitting out all the time next to coffee machines. So with that said I would say no they do not need refridgerated but you might want to read the bottle and see if it says anything.


----------



## Sammyk (May 15, 2012)

It does not say on the bottle and I emailed them last week and they never responded. In a coffee shop I would think they don't last long so that they can sit out....


----------



## tonyt (May 15, 2012)

I distribute Torani in Texas. You do not have to refrigerate it after opening. It is shelf stable literly for years. I use the cane syrup 4to6 ounces for 6gallons to take a tart edge off some kit wines. PM me your email and I will see that Torani send you a proper reply.


----------



## Sammyk (May 15, 2012)

Thank you Tony, I just messaged you.


----------



## Sammyk (May 15, 2012)

Tony, if you have time, I would like to hear which ones you used and which ones you really liked.


----------



## tonyt (May 16, 2012)

I use the Torani Cane syrup sometimes in my grape wines. I use lime syrup in margaritas. Passionfruit goes in Hurricains. Torani actually has an entire bar recipe section on their web site. For SP any of the fruit flavors would work. Their are about 1O0 flavors but typical groceries only carry a dozen or so. Kitchen stores often carry many more. 

There is another Torani product used to make smoothies called Torani Real Fruit. It is simply pureed fruit I have often wondered if anyone could get it to ferment. I have not checked to see what preservitives are in it.


----------

